# Looking for AR varmint upper



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an M&P 15 that I am looking to get a upper for to shoot varmints.... A cartridge that seems appealing is the .20 pratical that allows the use of current mags and .223 brass since I reload.... any thoughts or users out there? 

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek090.html

http://www.6mmbr.com/gunweek061.html


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's a picture of mine. AR Performance upper with a 20" barrel.


----------

